
Former grad student has paper retracted after mentor objects - ImaCake
https://retractionwatch.com/2020/06/15/there-is-no-i-in-data-former-grad-student-has-paper-retracted-after-mentor-objects/
======
ImaCake
Submission statement: I am interested in what the HN crowd thinks of this. I
know some of you come from an academic background like I do. Maybe some of you
are familiar with stories of PhD students getting burned for trying to defy
their supervisors (something I have also witnessed).

